# Laser Cut Radius Gauge



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, I was on StewMac last night looking for a radius gauge to set up my guitar. Never took a "professional" approach and thought it might be fun to learn, problem is I am cheap... unless it comes to gear, cars or computers. Then I got to thinking.... I have a laser cutter and some pretty decent software.

Mocked up a junky piece of mdf and voila $0.04 accurate gage complete. Now I'm off to make a detented gauge for string height. Once prototypes are complete ill make them out of 1/8 acrylic and paint the engraves.... might work

Don't mind that I didn't center the radius to the block.. its just a prototype 








Anyone else into making odd things out of ingenuity?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

One more thing, I navigated this to the wrong place but anyone already here knows that. Oopsies. Sorry, won't happen again.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

These gauge are easy to make.
The one you built is useful to know about fretborad radius
It is not very accurate for string radius wich need measurement under the strings.

I use these:


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Brunz said:


> One more thing, I navigated this to the wrong place but anyone already here knows that. Oopsies. Sorry, won't happen again.


Yes, this post is in the amps sub-forum


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Latole said:


> These gauge are easy to make.
> The one you built is useful to know about fretborad radius
> It is not very accurate for string radius wich need measurement under the strings.
> 
> ...


This is much more useful..... off to plan B, Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So it turns out... even more useful than a radius gauge is an indent marker. I have been fiddling with this strat for days running blind in the dark making adjustments that just made no sense.... then voila. 
Set the step at 0.01 inches and nailed in that E to e and now I'm off to make radius gague 2.0 as was suggested above.







I was too lazy on round one to make markers but the pen lines are 0.04/0.08/0.12
I checked them with my automotive feeler gauges and they are spot on!

Nothing like precision instruments made from scrap  oh and I suppose scratch too.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Brunz said:


> So it turns out... even more useful than a radius gauge is an indent marker. I have been fiddling with this strat for days running blind in the dark making adjustments that just made no sense.... then voila.
> Set the step at 0.01 inches and nailed in that E to e and now I'm off to make radius gague 2.0 as was suggested above.
> View attachment 396537
> 
> ...


You did a great job but I don't agree with you


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If you weren't sure about that one... how about this  As per your suggestion, I made a differnt model. This is, as you said, much more useful.

I know it sounds crazy, but it is the same way every other manufacturer makes them. Im gonna work now on a final run, indents on the top of the handle, wider neck on the radius gague and then make it in clear 3/16 acrylic.

I also welcome you criticism, that is the only way to get better.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

"Nothing like precision instruments made from scrap  oh and I suppose scratch too." 

It can be as precise but not more AND it depends greatly on the skill of the craftsman and you have a very skill, Congrat.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Latole said:


> "Nothing like precision instruments made from scrap  oh and I suppose scratch too."
> 
> It can be as precise but not more AND it depends greatly on the skill of the craftsman and you have a very skill, Congrat.


It 100% is not better in any way shape form or fashion, other than maybe it is here lol. I would never argue with that at all. I would even very quickly order the metal StewMac ones if I was doing this on any kind of professional basis. For me it was more just to have the ability to baseline my set up seeing as I was running blind and had nary a clue what to do.

Thanks again for the advice on round 2, it is a much more useful tool and is nimble enough to not weigh the strings down from the top and you can check from the bottom.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Brunz said:


> View attachment 395981


Are you sure this is 9.5 radius?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tonewoody said:


> Are you sure this is 9.5 radius?


100%. Cut it on a laser with CAD style software and then measured it with a compass. It passed the test.
I have a problem with things that measure things, I never trust that they do what they are saying they do. Me and my laser thermometer get angry at one another from time to time.

That pic was the worst possible angle. I recreated the radius on a different tool I made, it shows much better.


----------

